# The end is near....



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

On my 16x9's I'm running Toyo T1r 215/40/16
On my 16x7.5's I'm running 195/45/16
This should keep me as close to stock(speedometer) as possible. Comments are welcomed.








_Modified by coppertone at 1:01 PM 1-19-2007_


_Modified by coppertone at 1:35 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## sLowNgreen (Apr 18, 2002)

195/40


----------



## Jacon (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (sLowNgreen)*

actually, 45 series is closer than 40 to the stock speedometer


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Jacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jacon* »_actually, 45 series is closer than 40 to the stock speedometer









speedometer


----------



## sLowNgreen (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_








speedometer










thats what i'm saying.


----------



## CamelSkull (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (coppertone)*

OhMyLanta.


----------



## sLowNgreen (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: (coppertone)*

i'm saying that in order to make that look good you should really be running a 195/40 on the front and a 215/35 on the back. If you do not want to dish out the dollars for that, then go 195/45's or 205/40's front and 215/40 rear. whatever you do, do not base it around the speedo what so ever.


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (sLowNgreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sLowNgreen* »_i'm saying that in order to make that look good you should really be running a 195/40 on the front and a 215/35 on the back. If you do not want to dish out the dollars for that, then go 195/45's or 205/40's front and 215/40 rear. whatever you do, do not base it around the speedo what so ever.








 I see said the blind man.


----------



## treehouseman (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (sLowNgreen)*

195-45-16 front
215-40-16 rear


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (treehouseman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treehouseman* »_195-45-16 front
215-40-16 rear
 Thank you Sir for this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shannon Hamilton (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (coppertone)*

nice kicks dawg


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (sLowNgreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sLowNgreen* »_i'm saying that in order to make that look good you should really be running a 195/40 on the front and a 215/35 on the back. If you do not want to dish out the dollars for that, then go 195/45's or 205/40's front and 215/40 rear. whatever you do, do not base it around the speedo what so ever.








who are you getting a 215/35 from?


----------



## IamLarned (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (treehouseman)*

Who cares if your meter is off by 1 or 2 mph??? If you go with that last tire combo your wheels will look poop. 205/40 all around and before you start asking get the falken's 512.


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Shannon Hamilton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shannon Hamilton* »_nice kicks dawg
 You are too kind. Are you making the GTG in FEB.?


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (IamLarned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IamLarned* »_Who cares if your meter is off by 1 or 2 mph??? If you go with that last tire combo your wheels will look poop. 205/40 all around and before you start asking get the falken's 512.
 Unfortunately, I already have the 215/40/16s. So my only choice is what to run in the front. I'm not selling these tires(215/40/16) since they are brand new. So I just need front tires and all is well.


----------



## Shannon Hamilton (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (coppertone)*

djd gtg? i don't really know. probably not though i will probably have to be at the store.


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Shannon Hamilton)*

You will be missed.


----------



## red-wagen (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (coppertone)*

just dropping by to say hello


----------



## Shannon Hamilton (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (coppertone)*

did you get my pm


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Shannon Hamilton)*

=( why stagger...







i used to know one names shannon hamilton btw







i like the wheels though!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (sLowNgreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sLowNgreen* »_195/40

x2. fashion>perfectly accurate speedo. nice wheels though


----------



## ecd0304 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (IamLarned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IamLarned* »_Who cares if your meter is off by 1 or 2 mph??? If you go with that last tire combo your wheels will look poop. 205/40 all around and before you start asking get the falken's 512.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (ecd0304)*

These wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

dammit u have my rims...


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (PrimaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrimaVW* »_dammit u have my rims...








 I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dan J Reed (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (coppertone)*

Damn Ben, they are gonna look nice..


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Dan J Reed)*

Maybe I'll have center caps with my face on them made.


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (red-wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red-wagen* »_just dropping by to say hello
















 What size front and back are you running?


----------



## red-wagen (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: (coppertone)*

im runing on 17x8 et 35 with a Nexen 205/40ZR17 84W


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (red-wagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red-wagen* »_im runing on 17x8 et 35 with a Nexen 205/40ZR17 84W
 I'm a little puppy compared to you.


----------

